# 2000 Maxima Overheating



## bouch26 (May 9, 2007)

I have a 2000 Maxima with 118k miles and noticed a couple weeks ago that the radiator fan was running and not shutting off, then I noticed that the temp gauge started to register hot after driving the car for ~30 minutes. It cools down if I put the heat on high. After 2 trips to my local garage I've changed the thermostat, radiator cap, flushed cooling system and replaced 2 temperature sensors. The local guy is usually pretty good, but doesn't seem to know what to do next. Any thoughts, before I jump to the next step of actually bringing the car to the dealership? Could be the radiator but, any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Clogged radiator?


----------



## s32bn1bge1 (Oct 15, 2006)

bouch26 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima with 118k miles and noticed a couple weeks ago that the radiator fan was running and not shutting off, then I noticed that the temp gauge started to register hot after driving the car for ~30 minutes. It cools down if I put the heat on high. After 2 trips to my local garage I've changed the thermostat, radiator cap, flushed cooling system and replaced 2 temperature sensors. The local guy is usually pretty good, but doesn't seem to know what to do next. Any thoughts, before I jump to the next step of actually bringing the car to the dealership? Could be the radiator but, any feedback would be much appreciated.


If it turns out to be a clogged radiator - get the stuff analyzed. My 2002 Pathy is having severe problems with the radiator getting clogged with aluminum oxide from the block. Only solution is to dump the vehicle.


----------



## harvey47 (Jun 30, 2007)

bouch26 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima with 118k miles and noticed a couple weeks ago that the radiator fan was running and not shutting off, then I noticed that the temp gauge started to register hot after driving the car for ~30 minutes. It cools down if I put the heat on high. After 2 trips to my local garage I've changed the thermostat, radiator cap, flushed cooling system and replaced 2 temperature sensors. The local guy is usually pretty good, but doesn't seem to know what to do next. Any thoughts, before I jump to the next step of actually bringing the car to the dealership? Could be the radiator but, any feedback would be much appreciated.


I am having the exact problem with my 2000 Maxima. I've just changed the thermostat and flushed cooling system. While flushing air out of cooling system noticed that temp of new coolant and new thermostat was at 200-203. Did replacing the radiator finally fix your problem of over heating?


----------



## bouch26 (May 9, 2007)

Yes, replacing the radiator fixed the issue, has been working fine for over a month. The cost to replace the radiator, even at the dealership, was actually less than the cost of all the other stuff I had previously done. I have a local guy I've used and has always done good work at a reasonable price, but this time I should have just taken to the dealership first.


----------

